
Just because you're on TechCrunch doesn't mean you've won - illumos
http://simply.io/blog/2012/03/welcome-to-the-real-world-just-because-youre-on-techcrunch-doesnt-mean-youve-won/
======
iamtoby2003
sad truth: i have seen start-ups with not-so-impressive ideas get so much
funding and press. It all comes down to your connections and who is behind the
scene...

